# 1132 old school + 824 Powershift compatible?



## Norwegian (Mar 21, 2019)

Greetings, all! 

I have an 824 Powershift that runs beatifully. I could get an 1132 cheaply. Toying with possibilities ...

a. The 11 hp engine would be a straight fit onto the 824, is that right?

b. Would the auger house from the 1132 fit onto the 824? My guess is no, because of the 12" vs 14" impeller. But if it did, I could have myself an 1132 Powershift!

Anyone?


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

the engine should be a bolt down, you may have to move the engine mount studs to another mount hole, you will possibly need to use the engine pulley and find belts to fit as the 11 hp engine shaft will sit higher than the 8hp, maybe there will be enough slack in the belts when the drive traction pulley assembly is loosened 
either way a 11 on a powershift should make it a bear to use.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Norwegian said:


> Greetings, all!
> 
> I have an 824 Powershift that runs beatifully. I could get an 1132 cheaply. Toying with possibilities ...
> 
> ...


* ALL POWERSHIFT'S Ran a 12 inch Impeller on them. outside of maybe different belts between The BRIGGS and that Gutless wonder of a so called Engine. every thing else is interchangeable.*


----------



## Norwegian (Mar 21, 2019)

Thanks for those fast replies. Just to clear it up - the 1132 in question is NOT a Powershift. So the question is, will an old school 1132 auger house fit on a 824 Powershift frame?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't think so, but Todd would be the guy to ask.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Norwegian said:


> Thanks for those fast replies. Just to clear it up - the 1132 in question is NOT a Powershift. So the question is, will an old school 1132 auger house fit on a 824 Powershift frame?


* NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Greg13 (Nov 25, 2018)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Not without a torch & a welder!


----------

